# Converter for 2/09 Analog/Digital Swtich



## dudeface (Dec 22, 2007)

This topic has been posted in different ways in the past. Since this is the suggestion forum, I thought I would rephrase it, and post it as a question.

In just over a year now, all analog broadcasts will be shut down, and free over the air transmissions will become digital only. I am one of the few that uses his Series 2 TiVo to record these over the air transmissions. 

My suggestion is this: TiVo should develop an add-on converter for the Series 2 that will enable it to receive and record the over the air digital transmissions. 

I have only had my TiVo for about 18 months now, and I dont relish the idea of scraping it in 14 months because it has become deaf. If a digital converter were available, I would purchase it right now, and not wait for 2009.


----------



## Mike500 (Jun 29, 2004)

What they need are the IR codes to access the FCC mandated converter boxes, just like the ones that are now being used for satellite boxes.

In this case, the dual tuner TiVo has no advantage over the single tuner models.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I've said this befote:

What they need to do is port the Series 3 digital OTA guide system to the Series 2, and add subchannels to channel changing support, as well as IR codes for the OTA boxes.

They don't need to make their own external OTA tuner.

If they are going to make hardware, they out to outright make a replacement TiVo DVR for the Series 1/2, which has a built in ATSC tuner.


----------

